# BSC - Je l' se koristi



## qwqwqw

Hello,

					"Hvala puno, mislim da je lamela reč koja mi je nedostajala.  Je *l'* se koristi i za čelične konstrukcije?"

What does* l' *stand for here in this sentence?  Thank you for any help.


----------



## qwqwqw

It stands for *li*, "je li se koristi."  OK.


----------



## glupson

qwqwqw said:


> Hello,
> 
> "Hvala puno, mislim da je lamela reč koja mi je nedostajala.  Je *l'* se koristi i za čelične konstrukcije?"
> 
> What does* l' *stand for here in this sentence?  Thank you for any help.



Serbians would say "*Da li *se koristi i za čelične konstrukcije?" (reč = ekavian = Serb)
Croatians would say "Koristi li se i za čelične konstrukcije?" (inversion)


----------



## qwqwqw

Hvala puno na pojasnjenja.


----------



## qwqwqw

... na poja*š*njenja.


----------



## Милан

We (Serbs) would also say _Koristi li se_, it's not just Croatian thing. However, _Da li_ is more frequent. And, I would never say _Je li se koristi, _it sounds strange in this sentence.


na pojašnjenjima or za pojašnjenja


----------



## qwqwqw

Hvala.....


----------



## qwqwqw

Милан said:


> We (Serbs) would also say _Koristi li se_, it's not just *a *Croatian thing. However, _Da li_ is more frequent. And, I would never say _Je li se koristi, _it sounds strange in this sentence./QUOTE]
> 
> Pomagati malo.


----------



## qwqwqw

Милан said:


> na pojašnjenjima, za pojašnjenja



Obadvije riječi su u množini, zar ne?


----------



## Милан

Da, u jednini bi bilo _na pojašnjenju _ili _za pojašnjenje_.


----------

